# Thursday's MLB TV Schedule



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

*Bold = C-band in the clear WPXM, KNWS, O's TV, WFXT & KCWE feeds.*
*Red = Superstation WGN feed.*
*Blue = DirecTV EI Mets, Devil Rays, Yankees & Rangers feeds.*

*9:35am Pt*
Marlins *(WPXM)* @ Reds (No TV)

*10:05am PT*
Dodgers (No TV) @ Brewers (No TV)

*10:10am PT*
Astros *(KNWS)* @ Cardinals (No TV)

*11:20am PT*
Pirates (No TV) @ Cubs *(WGN)*

*12:05pm PT*
Mets *(FSN New York & EI 754)* @ Phillies (CSN) 
Padres (No TV) @ Rockies (No TV)

*12:35pm PT*
Orioles *(WBDC/WNUV=O's TV)* @ A's (No TV)

*3:35pm PT*
Devil Rays *(FSN Florida & EI 755)* @ Mariners (No TV)

*4:05pm PT*
Yankees *(YES & EI 756)* @ Red Sox *(WFXT)*

*5:05pm PT*
Rangers *(FSN Southwest & EI 757)* @ Royals *(KCWE)*


----------

